# Kitty Gym



## Moggy (Oct 27, 2009)

I am thinking of getting this kitty gym for Sasha. Do you think it is a good one? Is it big enough for two kitties if I get the shelter kitty I have been thinking of getting?

http://www.cozycatfurniture.com/junglegym_cattree.html


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's big enough for way more than four or five kitties! The thing that a lot of people don't realize is just how huge these are when they're actually in your house. I see so many on Craigslist that say "brand new, too big for the space." 

But, if you have the room, go for it!!


----------



## Moggy (Oct 27, 2009)

I will have to measure and make sure it will fit. If its too big for the space, then I can have my husband make a scaled down version of it.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It's beautiful! Your kitties will love it.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It's a kitty's dream! Remember that there is the physical size, and also the visual size. Depending on where you put a cat tree like that it may seem to overwhelm a room. The kitties might be thrilled, but you might not be. I am speaking from experience  .


----------



## Moggy (Oct 27, 2009)

Leazie said:


> It's a kitty's dream! Remember that there is the physical size, and also the visual size. Depending on where you put a cat tree like that it may seem to overwhelm a room. The kitties might be thrilled, but you might not be. I am speaking from experience  .


I'll have to remember that. I will try to set something up that will be around the same demensions just to make sure. My husband volunteered to make one like it for me that is smaller if that one is too big.


----------



## Lenka (Sep 4, 2009)

holy crap that thing is awesome! ( and now im cruising the site for something for my 2 kittens...  )


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

There's plenty of room on that for all your kitties and maybe a few more, LOL! It's really nice but it's absolutely massive!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

And only $180 some dollars! I see ones a third that size for that much at the pet store. Unfortunately, I don't have the room right now.


----------

